# Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2012)

*Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*



> Da ich mal eine neue Grafikkarte brauche, wollte ich mir die XFX 6870 bestellen, aber ich weiß nicht ob mein NT das mitmacht.
> 
> Ein neues NT würde ich 1-2 Monate später noch bestellen, dann mit etwa 550 Watt, für spätere Aufrüstoptionen.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte den Thread nochmal rausholen, da ich von anderer Seite gebracht wurde, mir die 7850 anzusehen, die einen geringeren Stromvebrauch hat, und auch etwas mehr Leistung.

Nun ist meine Frage ob ich eine Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC an meinen noname Netzteil betreiben könne?
Sie besitzt einen 6 Poliegen Stromanschluss und der Adapter wird mitgeliefert.

Mein System hat unter Last etwa 190 Watt gezogen, die Geforce 9500GT vebraucht etwa 36 Watt unter Last, das wären dann ohne Graka etwa 154 Watt, die Grafikkarte kann ja über den 6 Poliegen Stromanschluss max. 150 Watt ziehen. Von AMD wird 130 Watt angegeben, aber ich denke das ist etwas höher da sie ja OC ist, ich würde sie auf 140 Watt schätzen dann als max. wert.

Das wären zusammen gerechnet etwa 284 Watt.
Mein Netzteil hat 400 Watt, und ist von einen noname Hersteller.
Wäre es möglich die Grafikkarte eine gewisse Zeit mit diesen noname Netzteil zu betreiben?


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

mach einfach ein Foto vom NT Aufkleber!


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Bitte die Daten vom Netzteil nennen. Was steht auf dem Aufkleber?

155 Watt im Idle?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

155Watt im normalen Windows Betrieb laut Wattmesser, Foto kommt gleich.

Edit:
Hoffe ihr erkennt genug auf den Bildern , immer ist so viel Staub im PC, das wundert mich, dieser Staubsauger.
Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: Ist 155Watt im Idle gut, oder viel?


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Sieht nach einem Linkworld aus.
Sehr alt und sehr mies. 
Sicher keine PCIe Stromstecker.
Wenn du tatsächlich 150 Watt im Idle mit der 9500GT hast hat das Netzteile eine extrem miese Effizienz.
Schon alleine deshalb würde ich ein neues kaufen. 

Was für ein Budget hast du denn?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

PCI Stromstecker hat es nicht 

Ein neues würde ich mir ja bald kaufen, aber hab momentan nicht viel Geld als Schüler, als neues NT hatte ich eines der beiden im Kopf:

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 (Aber das dauert ja noch bis es raus kommt, kein offizieles Datum bekannt)

oder

be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9, da das P10 wohl noch was braucht, wäre das wieder in der Liste, Preis: 123€

Seasonic X-560, wobei ich beim Seasonic nicht weis ob es gut ist, die Kabel sind mit 60cm lang genug um die Kable schön zu verlegen.

Welches würdest du mir emphelen:

-Modular (Muss nicht voll Modular sein)
-Sollte mindestens 60cm lange Kabel haben, für 24pin und 4pin Mainboard Anschlüsse

Also sollte ich erst ein neues NT kaufen, und dann eine neue Graka?

Das Geld ist jetzt etwas kanpp, da ich auch noch etwas für den Steam Summer brauche, um mich für das Jahr mit Spielen einzudeken, daher wollte ich etwa 60€ dafür zurückhalten.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Dark Power brauchst du nicht. Du kannst auch das Straight E9 nehmen.

Du kannst die Grafikkarte kaufen und es einfach ausprobieren ob es läuft. Mit Adaptern musst du sowieso arbeiten.
Dann machst du einen Belastungstests. Also Furmark und Prime gleichzeitig. Falls das Netzteil abschalten sollte weißt du dass du ein neues braucht.

Aber die Effizienz von dem Ding ist echt für den Mülleimer.
Und der alte Athlon ist auch nicht mehr so der Bringer.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

ja ist ein linkworld sehr mies die teile  und ich würde dir wirklich davon abraten das weiter zu nutzen das teil ist Sondermüll!

das Seasonic X560 ist mit der besten die du kaufen kannst

Für dein vorhaben genügen aber 400-450W 

FSP Aurum 500W
Be Quiet E9 450W (400W gibt es auch )
XFX Pro 450W oder 550W
Rasurbo RAPM 550W


zum Idle Verbrauch der alte X3 ist nicht so sparsam und das NT zeimlich ineffizeint


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Es bringt nur wenig Saft auf der 12V Schiene und hat eine schlechte Effizienz.  Schutzschaltungen werden auch nicht außreichend vorhanden sein


----------



## Dexter74 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Mir wäre es mit dem NT zu riskant.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Der i5 steht weiter unten 

Das Dark Power soll es sein, da diese 60cm Kabel hat, denn ich möchte es unten einbauen, und die Kable hinter der Rückseite verlegen. Ich messe mal voher ob auch 55cm reichen, glaub ich aber eher nicht. 

Gut, ich denke ich nehme dann das Seasonic, wenn es das beste was man kaufen kann sein sollte , 130€ gehen ja.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Kauf einfach Verlängerungen. Kosten nicht viel.
Natürlich ist Seasonic zu empfehlen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Aber das wären dann nur etwa 20€ ersparniss, beim Strait Power zum Seasonic X-560. 
Da gib ich dann lieber die par euro mehr aus. Das Seasonic X-560 gefällt mir auch viel besser =D


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Das musst du wissen. Das Straight E9 ist sehr gut.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Aber das Seasonic X-560 ist besser oder?
Mir geht darum das die Kable lang genug ist, und ich auch genug Kabel für Sata... habe.Und es gefällt mir viel besser.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

ja das Seasonic ist technisch besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Mir geht darum das die Kable lang genug ist, und ich auch genug Kabel für Sata... habe.Und es gefällt mir viel besser.


 
Sowohl das Straight E9 als auch das Seasonic X-560 bieten jeweils 8x Sata Stecker.


----------



## Scavanger (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Ich persönlich würde zum e9 greifen, da es unter anderem auch günstiger, aber dennoch sehr gut ist.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Aber das Seasonic hat einfach die längeren Kable, und vom Desing gefällt es mir besser. Ich bleib bei


----------



## Dexter74 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

die längeren Kabel sind zwar ein Argument, von der Leistung her reicht aber auch das E9 480 für die HD6870 und den geplanten i5


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Aber das be quiet! hat nur 2x6+2 Pin, also wird es schwer mit einen SLI/Cross Fire System, falsch das später mal rein sollte.
Müssten dann 2 mit max. 8 Pin sein, wenn man keine Adapter nutzen möchte.

Das sind halt 10cm, was schon besser ist das man die hat.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

das X-560 hat auch nur 2x 6+2 PCIe, erst ab dem 660 sind die Kabel aufgeteilt in 2x 6+2/6+2 

laut Tests ist nur das 4+4 pin ATX12V 10cm länger, die anderen 5cm bzw. gleichlang (Laufwerke)


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Das Straight Power E9 CM580 bietet 4x 6/8 Pin Stromstecker. Das CM680 hat einen Sata Anschluss mehr. Sonst auch 4x 6/8 Pin Stecker.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für XFX Radeon 6870?*

Ich möchte den Thread nochmal rausholen, da ich von anderer Seite gebracht wurde, mir die 7850 anzusehen, die einen geringeren Stromvebrauch hat, und auch etwas mehr Leistung.

Nun ist meine Frage ob ich eine Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC an meinen noname Netzteil betreiben könne?
Sie besitzt einen 6 Poliegen Stromanschluss und der Adapter wird mitgeliefert.

Mein System hat unter Last etwa 190 Watt gezogen, die Geforce 9500GT vebraucht etwa 36 Watt unter Last, das wären dann ohne Graka etwa 154 Watt, die Grafikkarte kann ja über den 6 Poliegen Stromanschluss max. 150 Watt ziehen. Von AMD wird 130 Watt angegeben, aber ich denke das ist etwas höher da sie ja OC ist, ich würde sie auf 140 Watt schätzen dann als max. wert.

Das wären zusammen gerechnet etwa 284 Watt.
Mein Netzteil hat 400 Watt, und ist von einen noname Hersteller.
Wäre es möglich die Grafikkarte eine gewisse Zeit mit diesen noname Netzteil zu betreiben?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Das sollte schon möglich sein. Achte einfach darauf wie warm das Netzteil wird wenn das System unter Last läuft.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Stimmen eig. die angaben von AMD?, oder machen sie dir extra hoch damit sie keinen ärger bekommen können?

Ich google mal kurz max. wert der 7850

Laut AMD


> AMD Radeon™ HD 7850 — Ein Netzteil ab 500 Watt mit einem
> sechspoligen PCIe®-Anschlussstecker.



Vebrauch ist etwa 140 Watt unter Last.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Die Leistungsaufnahmen kommen schon hin.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Ich habe etwas gegogelt, und heraus gefunden das die 12 Volt schiene warcheinlich bei einer Geforce 8800 überlastet sein würd. Die 102 Watt schlugt.

Dann muss glaube ich doch lieber ein neues NT voher her, nicht das später das NT mir um die Ohren fliegt und den rest kaputt macht 

Jetzt die Frage:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 
oder
Seasonix X560

Welches davon?

Edit:

Wird das be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10, da das Seasonic nur 55cm Kabel hat.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Hast du nur eine 12 Volt Leitung?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

kp, über den Adapter würde es über 1 Molex Stecker laufen.
Ich hab dort 2-3 Molex Stränge drinnen kann man aber nicht gut sehen wie viele genau, jedanfalsch mindestens 2.

Hier sind nochmal die Bilder
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-power-fuer-sapphire-7850-oc.html#post4224619


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Das spielt keine Rolle. Für einen 6 Pin Adapter brauchst du 2 Molex Stecker. Du kannst einfach je einen Stecker von einem Strang nehmen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Und das sollte dann keine Probleme machen?

An den beiden Strängen hängen Strang 1: 2x HDD+1x Lüfter, Strang 2: 2x DVD Brenner.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Und?
HDD braucht je 8 Watt. Lüfter nichts und Brenner nur wenn sie laufen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Gut, vielen dank für deine Hilfe, dann werde ich in etwa August oder September die Graka, der Steam Summer hat es etwas nach hinten verschoben, und diesen Monat musste ich ja noch ein par Games einfach kaufen =D, morgen dann Saints Row: The Third für 10,19€ =D, ich werde dann sehr schnell nach der Graka sobald ich das Geld habe das NT bestellen, reichen 550 Watt für ein späteres CrossFire System aus 2 Grakas?, das würde aber erst in frühstens 2 Jahren kommen, da die 7850 für mich erstmal mehr als genug Power haben müsste. Wenn ich schon mit einer 9500GT 3 Jahre lang glücklich spielen konnte ;D


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Vergiss das mit Crossfire. Wenn du in 2 Jahren eine zweite 7850 kaufen willst solltest du dir dann lieber eine 8870 oder 9850 kaufen oder wie die Karten dann so heißen. Das ist sinnvoller.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Ich würde mir auch keine 2. 7850 kaufen, sonder später evt. 2 9850, dafür müssten dann 550Watt reichen order?

Für 2x 7850 reicht es auch oder?, nur als Vegleich, da ich denke mein System ohne Graka schlugt mit neuen NT etwa 100Watt, +2x150Watt=400Watt+100Watt Toleranz Müsste möglich sein oder?. 

für mich reicht die Leistung 1 7850 erstmal für mindestens 2 Jahre, kaufe mir Games eh erst wenn sie schon 1 Jahr alt sind oder, so, Portal 2 war eine ausnahme, das kam 1 Monat nach Start dank 50% Rabatt bei Galery Räumungsverkauft , 

Mir geht es mehr um die Möglichkeit zu haben, und nicht um das spätere Nutzen dieser Option =D


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Du willst eine 7850 mit einer 9850 im Crossfire laufen lassen?
Das will ich sehen. 
Kauf dir mal eine 4850 und steck die mit an.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Nein, entwieder noch später eine 7850 rein wenn die günstig ist, halt nur zum Vegleich ob es gehen würde.

Oder halt später 2x 9850 im Crossfire 

Keine 7850 mit einer 9850 (Als Speichererweiterung des vRams vielleicht wenn es geht ;D


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Crossfire lohnt sich imho nur bei zwei High-End Karten (7970), es ist also nur sinnvoll wenn die aktuell schnellste Single-Chip Graka nicht mehr ausreicht


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Zwei 9850 ist CF ist genauso unsinnig wie zwei 7850.
Was soll das eigentlich immer mit Crossfire?


----------



## biohaufen (31. Mai 2012)

Eine 9850? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Eine 9850? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


 
Du musst einfach in die Zukunft denken.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Denke in etwa 2 Jahren gibt es schon die 9*** Karten , nur eine grobe Schätzung.

Mir reicht eine *850 Karte locker aus, aus der aktuellen Generation.

Also die 550Watt reichen für ein CrossFire System 2 2 Karten @max 150 Watt?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Das würde ich annehmen. Z.B. Das Straight E9 CM580.


----------



## biohaufen (31. Mai 2012)

Ich rüste erst wieder auf wenn es die 10000er Serie gibt, jedoch wird AMD glaube ich einfach den Namen ändern.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Das denke ich auch. als bei Nvidia die 9000 erreicht war kamen sie mit 200 an.
Wobei ich mich heute noch Frage wo die 100 geblieben ist.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Die 100 waren bestimmt noch von früher in den Läden zu haben =D,  wie meine 9500Gt, dort hatten die 6 Stück bei Expert gehabt für 50€, darunter GTX 570, 560 und par Radeon, auch eine 4850 =D


----------



## biohaufen (31. Mai 2012)

Meine alte Grafikkarte war eine HD 4850!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil genug Power für Sapphire 7850 OC?*

Die von meinen Freund auch , er hat merh Grafikleistung aber ich mehr vRam (1GB, er 512MB)


----------

